# French Passion Sites and Aires and Travel :?



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a couple of questions for all you seasoned French tourers :?: 

Me and the good lady wife are traveling to France in May for two weeks landing at Dunqurke and keeping over to the Eastern border dropping down to the Champagne region.

Would it be worth joining the French Passion org? I have looked at the web site but can't make head-nor-tail of it.

Is it better to keep to one or two areas or travel around more. I have a mate down on the south coast near Toulon who I wanted to visit but would this be too far for my first trip?

Are the Aires easy to use and what book gives most advice to a French "virgin" covering all aspects of French motorhome touring and whats the best map I should take.

Many thanks.

Johnny F


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

we went to France for the first time with a motorhome last year (previously tugging). We didn't book any camp sites but stayed at aires using "Aires de Services Camping-Car" available thro' Outdoor bits. The book also lists municipal camping sites which we stayed on at Rennes for a couple of nights. A map is included with the book similar to the CC with dots locating all the aires/sites. Aires are really easy to use, just like car parks really where there are facilities to empty waste and take on fresh water. Try to accumulate a collection of Euro coins which you will need to buy fresh water - normally 2euros a go.
We haven't used the French passion sites but from what I understand you pay a subscription to join and then gain access to small sites at vineyards/ farms etc. Somebody else on this website has said that they didn't enjoy the experience as they felt that they were camping in somebodies garden and felt intrusive - I think I would feel very much the same.
We covered about 1100 miles in 10 days - too many in hindsight. Husband reckons you are talking about 20 hours travelling to get to Toulon. Personally I would save it for a longer break.
There is loads of info on aires and sites on MHF. We used this to do a bit of homework before we went which proved invaluable.
Good Luck and Enjoy. We are also going over in May - can't wait


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

How long is a piece of string?

After the first few minutes, you quickly adapt to driving in France, Honestly it is easier than driving on the right on the M25.... You will find the roads away from towns and cities are a lot less crowded than here. Use aotoroute to plan a route which avoids the toll roads (unless you want the boring direct route), the French country side and villages can be fascinating.

As for seeing your friend. Are their two drivers in your van? How far do you normally drive in a day? To Toulon and back with two weeks for travelling and sightseeing is a fairly easy trip as long as you don't get side tracked too much.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Johnny

We loved the 'Passions' last year. We stayed at a couple, although I think we picked up a nail in one of our rear wheels at one, which put us off a bit.
See >> here << for one, and >> here << for another. And, of course, >> here << for a picture of a very flat tyre.

We tried a few in the Champagne region, but those that we tried were either difficult to find (when are the Passion organisation going to put better directions / GPS coordinates in their book?), or were in the wine grower's car park. Not really what we'd envisaged.

2D is right - you pay a subscription of around 27 Euros for a year's membership, and you get a book and a sticker and a map, and you can stay at any of the featured places for free, and for one night only. Don't exoect hookup or anything else, although both we stayed at had toilet facilities. Don't worry about feeling out of place. They really do welcome you, and you have the chance to buy some lovely local produce, and to stay in some beautiful places. We would recommend it.

Gerald


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Johnny F,

the France Passion system has one disadvantage: You pay a subscription fee. No matter whether you are ever going to make use of it. It also has a big advantage: You only pay a subscription fee. :wink: No matter how often you use it, once you are subscribed all FP sites are for free.

Of course it has more advantages: You only have to share the sites with other FP subscribers; and it is a good way of making contact with the locals. And just in the Champagne region are quite a lot of FP sites, if I remember correctly.

However, in May you should have no problem at all finding sites. Practically all camp sites are open then, the aires as well, and they are not yet too busy. More information about aires and their guide books can be found in Peejay's Guide to Aires and my Posting here in this forum.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

For what it is worth, I think Toulon is too far for a first trip to France and with only 2 weeks holiday. Unless you really enjoy the long journey, I would tootle about the Champagne area with perhaps a venture into Burgundy if you have the time and inclination. Unfortunately, this will not let you visit your friend. Perhaps after this trip you could judge for yourself how long you would personally need to get to Toulon without exhausting yourselves and then plan from there. 

As navigator in chief, I have not yet gone electronic and use paper maps. I feel it is very much a personal thing. I like Michelin. However, last time in WH Smiths, I saw map which I think was called something like "clear" maps or some such. It did look very clear and easy to read, but was such a big scale I think you would be always turning the page even if you were only going a few kilometres. Also more difficult to plan longer journeys with all that page turning. We always try to remember to take the big one page folding map of France to do the long distance planning and then do the book type map for the detail of how to get round cities etc. and what interesting little villages we might happen on during the journey.

Sorry can't help on the F P bit as we usually go to Municipal sites. May try Aires this year when they are in villages/towns without municipals within easy walking distance.

Remember your warning triangle, spare set of bulbs, High viz. vests (not yet compulsory, but good to have) usual paperwork, and all the things you would normally take for 2 weeks here - except fewer wooly jumpers and more lightweight clothing. Although not aimed at MHers or even motorists we have a copy of the Dorling Kingsley(?) eye-witness guide to France which gives us a good idea of what to look for in each region and points out a few places to visit which are typical of the area. I think it is easier to read than the Michelin guides.

What ever you do leave behind your diet and worries and enjoy yourselves.

We go Dover Calais in May and heading for Champagne area then south (possibly) for 6 - 7 weeks - perhaps see you there.

Sue


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

France Passion - absolutely the best thing we ever joined. Use it every year, really freindly people and you get to go 'local'.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

FP is a wonderful scheme and deserves support. One years sub is paid for when you use 2 sites for nought, that is great value. Only used it last year for first time but had super experience when we did. You are not obliged to buy the produce on the sites but it can be difficult to resist, especially if you have had a taste after a long day behind the wheel and at 6 or 7 euros a bottle better value than Geant or Auchan

Go for it and join up especially as you are going to bubbly country

Noel


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi Johnny

The passion france sub is well worth it. We use it combo with aires which are easy to use.
Trip before last we stayed on PF sites from provence all the way to calais using aires along the way to dump waste etc.

Just outside Reims is a small village Chigny Les Roses - its on the champagne trail. We stated with 5th generation champagne producers got a fantastic private tour drank two bootles of champers with them and bought at prices we could only dream about here! Unforgettable

Its a great way of going local.

Toulon in two weeks is do able but I would suggest on your first trip you may want spend less time travelling and enjoy more of what France has to offer.

bon chance


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 
At 27 euros I think that one night more than pays for it's self. 
Great places to stay, heading for three weeks on them in July. 
I have put some pictures of ones we have used in my album

>>>>My Pics inc France Passion<<<<

They are the last 5 pics 
JP


----------



## 94431 (May 1, 2005)

*French Aires*

Hi Johnny,

We enjoyed a great month in France last September, our first time there, and found the aires to be an excellent resource. We were a little apprehensive the first time after only previously experiencing proper camp sites but after first night had no hesitation in seeking out others.Wish the UK would wake up to them!!!!! On the more popular ones you may find yourself a bit crowded in but all the other users of many nationalities were friendly and approachable. The Aires Guide is entirely in French but, with a little studying, very easy to use. We used a combination of Aires ands Sites for convenience of laundry facilities, showers etc (even though we are totally self contained!) 
Enjoy, 
Shiner


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for all replies. Does anyone know when the new 2007 Aires book is out? They all say 2006 and if a new book is due will wait for that.
I am going to go for the trip down to the South but will do it over the 2 weeks and spend a couple of days with my mate and his partner.
Cheers.
Johnny F


----------

